
Classify a Rare Event Using 5 Machine Learning Algorithms - Leihua
https://towardsdatascience.com/classifying-rare-events-using-five-machine-learning-techniques-fab464573233?
======
Leihua
Imbalanced data classification is challenging. I wonder which Machine Learning
classifier works better? Which metrics should we choose?

